# Yet, another newbie



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi All,
Been reading these and decided to jump in.
DX in Feb 2010 with Hashimoto's, made me happy and ****ed off all at once.
At least I knew I was not losing my mind and all my symptoms had a cause. I am type A personality and having a disease I have no control over?? No Good.
Been on Levo 100 mg since then, added 25mg Cytomel 5 days a week. Labs are great, feel fine, not tired, not losing my hair, no more dry skin.....but, gained 15 lbs before DX regardless of watching diet and working out 2X daily 6 days a week. So, 5.5 mo later still can't get the lbs to move. Yea, it's a small part of this whole nonsensical disease, but ..
I'm currently on no carbs, a type of Paleo diet if you will. Still cracking the gym 6 days a week. 
Could be HRT? my testosterone( sotto pelle) was high in June but on the way down- heard it may cause a thick middle section. I'll have that adjusted when I go back for next labs. 
Any advice/ thoughts/ ideas would be great.
Thanks!
Momto62010, explode


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

momto62010 said:


> Hi All,
> Been reading these and decided to jump in.
> DX in Feb 2010 with Hashimoto's, made me happy and ****ed off all at once.
> At least I knew I was not losing my mind and all my symptoms had a cause. I am type A personality and having a disease I have no control over?? No Good.
> ...


Momto6,

Welcome - do you have any lab work to share with us?

TSH
FT-4 
FT-3
and any antibodies tests is useful.

You are on a very high dose of replacement for hashimoto's -

Lovlkn


----------



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

to the best of my knowledge,
Feb 2010 
my TSH was 10.2
my antibodies were 468, I can't remember T3 or T4

My last tests June 2010
TSH was low at 0.02
free T3 was 5.7
T4 was 9.1
free T4 1.48
antibodies 203

I'm going to ask about lowering my dose of Levo when I see my doc next month. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

momto62010 said:


> to the best of my knowledge,
> Feb 2010
> my TSH was 10.2
> my antibodies were 468, I can't remember T3 or T4
> ...


*What are the lab ranges you have for each test?*


----------



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

lab from May 2010
free T3 2.0 range 1.8-4.2
he wanted it higher so instead of even days on 25mg Cytomel I went to 5 days a week.
TSH 0.4-4.00 
He likes free T3 at upper end so I'll try 4 days a week( 100 total) 
VS 7 days a week at 12.5 for 87.5 total.
No palps, jitters or anything where I am. I drink 2 cups half caff a day. 
Happy almost weekend..


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

No carbs? Not a good thing. I'm diabetic and even we have to eat carbs.


----------



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

No carbs meaning from breads, pasta and potatoes. No chips crackers etc. I am just trying what I can to prevent my new muffin top from spreading nationwide...:ashamed0002:


----------

